# Workhorse Offers Powerhouse Series II Conveyor Dryers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Powerhouse Series II conveyor dryer from Workhorse Products is designed for industrial-level production speed and cost-effective operation. It offers high-power, adjustable-height electric infrared heating elements and advanced air-circulation and exhaust systems. There also is enhanced control over more functions, which allows for efficient curing of plastisol, water-base and other evaporative ink systems, such as discharge. 

It enables shops of all sizes to maximize their flexibility by printing on fabrics from 100 percent cotton to 100 percent polyester and performance blends. It also provides the ability to do water-base printing without the cost, space and operating requirements of a gas dryer. 

The Series II air-handling system features a large blower motor for strong flow and a damper device that allows the operator to control the amount of air being exhausted. You can recycle the hot air when curing plastisol on cotton (lowering energy costs as well). 

And you also can carry out more moisture when working with polyester or performance fabrics. It works hand-in-hand with the Series II’s “scrubbing” air function to provide a softer heat and avoid scorching. 

The touch-screen tablet-controlled software has been updated, and the operating system provides enhanced control over belt speed, temperature and more. This includes the ability to monitor production costs per hour using a preprogrammed formula for accurate costing and quotes. 

It also allows for greater repeatability by inputting shop/job variables that can affect curing. The Powerhouse Series II is made to meet your needs with multiple configurations available to fit any shop. To learn more, go to Screen Printing Conveyor Dryer Ovens

For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

